
Rock star philosopher: Roland Barthes - lermontov
https://www.the-tls.co.uk/articles/public/roland-barthes-afterlife/
======
ivanbakel
There's an enjoyable irony in publishing Barthes' work after his death.

~~~
sdoering
And for those who do not want to guess:

The Death of the Author - Roland Bartes:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Death_of_the_Author](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Death_of_the_Author)

------
clappski
Image Music Text is a fantastic read. It was one of my required readings at
University, but would recommend it to anyone interested in Structuralism. My
favorite essay was The Grain of the Voice, it expanded the ways that I thought
about how I write music and how a listener interprets it.

